# A.C. compressor replacement



## billyd1987 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey,

I have a 2006 GTO, I bought it brand new back in April of 2007 with like 200 miles on it, now at about 46,000 miles the ac compressor just went out. I was quoted 1,800 dollars for a full ac repair since it is now 10,000 out of warrenty. I have done an ac condensor and compressor/dryer replacement on my fiancee's escort Zx2 lol. I'm sure I can replace mine for way cheaper then 1,800 only problem is with hers I had the repair book. And all the local auto parts stores do not carry nor can get a repair catalog for the goat. Does anyone know where I can get one or at least have the detail of an ac compressor/ condensor repair. I tried googleing it but a lot ask for money up front and I don't want to pay unless I know its what I need. I would just feel more comfortable with a step by step guide for where exactly everything is on the GTO. If anyone knows where I can find one could you please let me know...thank you it would be appreciated. Before spring preferable lol Florida sucks that time of year with no AC.

Thanks,

Billy.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can buy the GM book for like $150 from GM Parts House.

$1800 estimate? I hope thats for a while new system including lines and everything.


----------



## billyd1987 (Dec 17, 2010)

Alright I'll look into that thanks. And as far as I could recall cause the quote was done a few weeks back. the mechanic said that its a compressor/ and condensor replacement didn't go into any details really because the $1,800.00 pretty much shot me down for getting it done. He did say that the only place he could get a new compressor for a 2006 GTO was all the way in New Mexico, and thats its something like 3.7 hours work on just the compressor. But either way I'm expecting to pay quite a bit, but not that much and I'm completly fine with using used parts as long as there not **** and have like a 90 day warrenty or what not.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The parts are high. I don't have AC either because my high pressure side line broke and I refuse to pay GM $100s for 2 feet of alumium piping with a fitting on the end and since my car is a DD I really haven't had time/being lazy to take the hose off and have a shop fab something up.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's a link to the compressor replacement procedure:
http://sm.gpona.com:9001/si/showDoc...key=1576278&from=sm&laborOpCode=&cellId=48213

If that doesn't work try this link and input your info:
http://sm.gpona.com:9001/si/home.do


----------

